# Hi! - Alex from Ann Arbor, Michigan!



## A.Heppelmann (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi everybody! I've been reading this forum for a few months now, and finally found the courage to join and introduce myself. 

I've been writing music for nearly my entire life, and studied composition in school for ten years (3 degrees!). Up until very recently my focus has been new concert music (modern classical) as well as opera, and I've even taught music composition at the university level. But recently I've returned to what brought me to music in the first place -- film music. Like so many of us, I fell in love with music through Williams, Herrmann, Elfman, Morricone... the list goes on. I've built up a small but solid collection of sample libraries and I've started to compose short tracks simply for fun. My biggest weakness right now is mixing, and I've relied on this forum for help, so thank you all!

Here's something I posted yesterday -- I can already tell that my mixing skills are improving, but I still have a ways to go. Let me know what you all think! Hope you enjoy!

​


----------



## MusicStudent (Aug 30, 2020)

Nothin not to like here unless I can ask you to give me more next time. I liked what I heard. Percussion felt really "right". I could certainly listen to more of this. thanks for sharing.


----------



## drainabyte (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi, welcome!
I'm no expert (that's why I'm here lol), but your work sounds very "professional".
I may not have the most hi-fidelity sound equipment but the mix seems really clean and crisp!
Some part may sound a little too "muffled", like the strings section around 0:40, but maybe that's just houw you intended them to be?
great work! see you around


----------



## BassClef (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, and I liked you piece!


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Excited to be a part of this community!


----------

